# Duck hunting Utah Lake



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

Where to duck hunt on Utah Lake? We usually go all the way up in Brigham City but Utah Lake is a little closer for us. WHere are the good public spots? any information will help, just not very familiar with the area. Thanks


----------



## Paratrooper1944 (Oct 3, 2013)

Do you have a boat or are you a foot soldier?


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

dadams41 said:


> Where to duck hunt on Utah Lake? We usually go all the way up in Brigham City but Utah Lake is a little closer for us. WHere are the good public spots? any information will help, just not very familiar with the area. Thanks


Farmington bay, Howard slough, Ogden bay, Harold crane are all closer than Brigham city. Plenty of area to learn that's closer to you.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Utah lakes tough this year more foot deep mud than water.


----------



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

hotspot said:


> Farmington bay, Howard slough, Ogden bay, Harold crane are all closer than Brigham city. Plenty of area to learn that's closer to you.


How comparable are those. We went saturday and the 3 of us limited in the first hour and half. We live in Lehi so I'm real close to Utah Lake


----------



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

Paratrooper1944 said:


> Do you have a boat or are you a foot soldier?


No boat, not yet at least


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

dadams41 said:


> How comparable are those. We went saturday and the 3 of us limited in the first hour and half. We live in Lehi so I'm real close to Utah Lake


So what's your question... sounds like you have the lake down. If your getting into the birds you have a lot more figured out than a lot of us.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

you live in Lehi? 

If youre THAT close, why not do some scouting?


----------



## rolltide89 (Sep 29, 2013)

where are you going on the lake?


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

Longgun said:


> you live in Lehi?
> 
> If youre THAT close, why not do some scouting?


Why spend all that time and money when you can get someone else to do it for you?


----------

